# Turbo on mercedes 300 diesel???



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey there!!! I need a little info. I need a turbo for a Sentra, and my father found a turbo from a Mercedes 300 Turbo Diesel. Does anybody know the size of that turbo and if it will work on a 1.6 gasoline???
I can get it for about $100.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

for 100$ you can go get a nissan T25 that will be perfect for the car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if its from a mercedes its probably big... you probably want to stick with something a little smaller. and I think there is a difference in turbos from diesels.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Chuck said:


> for 100$ you can go get a nissan T25 that will be perfect for the car.


Where can i get that??? tell me please!!


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

James said:


> if its from a mercedes its probably big... you probably want to stick with something a little smaller. and I think there is a difference in turbos from diesels.


Maybe its big, i really don´t know. I think it doesn´t matter if its a diesel, gas or LPG.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

going cheap turbo is the wrong way of going about it.

those turbos are generally Airresearch T3s..........too big for a basic 1.6 setup for sure.

Save your money, and do it right.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Remember also that a diesel Mercedes ( W126 chassis 300D I assume) runs at a significantly lower RPM range than a gas engine does. Diesels have low speed turbos that are not good for a gas engine. Plus, a W126 was last produced in the late 80's and turbo's have come a long way since then.A T25 or T28 would be much better suited to a street 1.6 and they aren't too much more if you know how to shop. Heck, you could even get a turbo off a old Chrysler 2.2 liter Turbo 1 or Turbo II (The II has an intercooler and was rated at 175hp, the I at 145 IIRC)or a DSM's TD04 if you plan on fabricating the whole setup and still pay the same price at the junkyard.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

himilefrontier said:


> Remember also that a diesel Mercedes ( W126 chassis 300D I assume) runs at a significantly lower RPM range than a gas engine does. Diesels have low speed turbos that are not good for a gas engine. Plus, a W126 was last produced in the late 80's and turbo's have come a long way since then.A T25 or T28 would be much better suited to a street 1.6 and they aren't too much more if you know how to shop. Heck, you could even get a turbo off a old Chrysler 2.2 liter Turbo 1 or Turbo II (The II has an intercooler and was rated at 175hp, the I at 145 IIRC)or a DSM's TD04 if you plan on fabricating the whole setup and still pay the same price at the junkyard.


The thing is this..... I was born in NJ, but now i'm living in South America, so i don't have access to those things. My father is now in NJ and hes looking around for things, but doesn't know to much. And i'm about to abandon the project because he can't find a thing. Please if someone can help me find something, i would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------

